
Facebook Open-sources Spectrum 1.0.0 for better mobile image processing - moneil971
https://code.fb.com/developer-tools/spectrum/
======
arnaudsm
If any Facebook compression engineer reads this, please fix the sound in
Messenger videos ! The sound bitrate is absolutely terrible, only for
ridiculous bandwidth savings.

